# South East SPoo breeders?



## RhubarbRaptor (Sep 27, 2020)

Hi guys, this is my first post here so forgive me if anything's wrong.

In short, I'm looking for a SPoo breeder to get a pup from in a few years (starting my search now since a few people advised me to). I've found 2 breeders that I like in terms of testing, titles, and socialization, but they're both pretty far from me (both on the other side of the country).

Specifically, I'm looking for a SPoo breeder that doesn't dock tails/dew claws, tests past the CHIC requirements, uses puppy culture, temperament tests and assigns pups, and allows neutering after 18 months. 

I'm terms of color, I guess I mostly don't care, but I'm not a big fan of red or blue SPoos (not opposed to a dog of these colors, they're just not my favorite). 

For anyone curious, Sunset Maple and Doevalley were the breeders I was looking at, but they're a bit too far away for my liking and Sunset only has reds. Crystal creek caught my attention for a bit, but I don't like their dietary restrictions and the weird vaccine protocol they use.

Hopefully someone can give some suggestions, thank you!


----------



## Raindrops (Mar 24, 2019)

It's not in the area you want, but the only breeder that immediately comes to mind that fits your desires is Windswept Poodles in Colorado. Doevalley I don't know a lot about but I may have seen them on facebook and a brief perusal of their website is promising. With Sunset Maple... I am fairly sure we have had some threads about them if you do a forum search for the name.


----------



## scooterscout99 (Dec 3, 2015)

Maybe search on tail docking and dew claws as well to see what others have found.


----------

